# 63L - "Center of Oasis"



## Maxxxo (Mar 19, 2007)

More about tank - Nature Style










*Size:* 60x30x35, black silicon, glass 5mm
*Filtration:* AquaEl FZN-1,
Contribution: Volcanic lava, sponge
*Warming:* none
*Fertilization:* Planta garnier Classic
*Co2: *none 
*Flora: *Anubias barteri var. nana, Sagittaria subulata, Vesicularia montagnei, Eleocharis parvulus, Hygrophila corymbosa ''Siamensis''
*Fauna:* Hyphessobrycon herbertaxelrodi, Otocinclus affinis, Neocaridina heteropoda "red cherry"
*Lighting:* 2x15W - LT Narva oceanic colour, Philips TL-D 765 
Time of Shining: 11 - 12h
*Substrate:* MKH Filtus Floran, Rataj bivoj, ADA Sarawak Sand
*Decorations:* Mahogany wood
*Parameters:* 4 °dKH, 7,2 pH


----------



## Maxxxo (Mar 19, 2007)

Everything there is already well [...]


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

I like how you've done this tank, but if I had to nit pick I'd say the corymbosa was slightly too central and could be moved a tad to the left  The moss looks very nice 

Tom


----------



## gas (Jul 27, 2006)

wow I really love your tank, it's so fresh so simple I wouldn't change anything.
Moss works very well with the subulata.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

It looks nice, except the Hygrophila contrasts greatly with the rest of the aquascape. I think something more fine-leaved, like P. stellatus or Ludwigia arcuata, would work much better with the overall theme you have there.


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

Raul-7 said:


> It looks nice, except the Hygrophila contrasts greatly with the rest of the aquascape. I think something more fine-leaved, like P. stellatus or Ludwigia arcuata, would work much better with the overall theme you have there.


The H. corymbosa looks fine to me. I get the impression from the title that the H. corymbosa should be reminiscent of palm trees in an oasis. They do that well.

Roger Miller


----------



## jciotti (Aug 14, 2007)

I couldn't agree more with the comment above.

Brilliantly done.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

I really like it.

At first I thought the Hygro was too much, until I re-read the aquascape title.

I also like what you've acheive with relatively low light and non-CO2.

Very well presented too, especially your "Nature Style" site.


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

Very nice work. Its certainly fresh way to make an aquascape.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Amazing. I love the contrast of the Hygrophila, very nice.


----------



## cassiusclay (Feb 19, 2007)

i like it alot makes me feel like im some where better than wisconsin


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Roger Miller said:


> The H. corymbosa looks fine to me. I get the impression from the title that the H. corymbosa should be reminiscent of palm trees in an oasis. They do that well.
> 
> Roger Miller


Maybe if it was much more bushier then I would've seen what you meant, but the fact that it is leggy makes it contrast to an extent where it doesn't complement the rest of the elements in the aquascape, IMHO.


----------



## Maxxxo (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks for comments  

Composition had to base on one of principle of art Nature aquarium with framing of oasis - so called "island"


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

I think the tank looks very nice, I like the Hygro corymbosa right where it is, think it looks natural. Wonder why my corymbosa doesn't look as thin as yours, mine is very bushy for some reason. 

Your tank looks great, healthy and very clear water.


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

Very nice tank! But put the Hygro. a bit to the left! It would be much better!
The moss is very nice! Great name of the scape too


----------

